

What a startup does to you. Or: A celebration of new life - soonerjm
http://blog.asmartbear.com/startup-life.html

======
soonerjm
Funny, I had a very similar experience to the author's with my first child.
After hours of inconsolable crying and running on a bare handful of hours of
sleep over the last several days, I remember looking at him and thinking "Oh
wow, I can _totally_ understand shaking a baby now." Thankfully, I didn't,
then or later, but it made me way less judgmental of other parents, and gave
me a much better appreciation for the value of sleep. Amazing how much easier
things are when you're at least semi well-rested.

The kids have turned out better than my first startup did (thank God for
that), but there are some definite similarities between the two, as Jason
points out. I can't think of too many other experiences which contain such
intense combinations of both positive and negative emotions. And yet, with
both, it's almost impossible to imagine choosing _not_ to have the plunge if
you had it to do all over again.

